# Amish Mustard Pickled Eggs



## Braz (May 8, 2019)

*Amish Mustard Pickled Eggs (18 - 24)*

INGREDIENTS:

18 to 24 hard boiled eggs

1 thinly sliced large sweet onion (or 1½  medium)


Mustard Pickling:

6 cups water

1 1/2 cup white vinegar

1 ½ cup sugar

1 ½ tbsp. kosher salt

4 1/2 tbsp. prepared mustard

1 tbsp. brown mustard seed

½ tbsp black mustard seed

2 large garlic cloves, sliced

3 tsp. turmeric - OPTIONAL


Combine the pickling ingredients in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil. Simmer for 5 minutes and remove from heat to slightly cool. Place hard boiled eggs and sliced onions in a lidded jar/container. Pour mustard pickling mixture over eggs and onions. Place in refrigerator for 10-14 days. Give a swish every day to make sure everything is coated.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 8, 2019)

Tried Lisacsco's recipe  few weeks ago.  Noticed your post with recipe in that thread and copied it then.

Gonna try your's soon.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 8, 2019)

I like pickled eggs.  Wife doesn't like them nor when I eat them ... you gas the reason.

I'm trying to figure out what makes these Amish versus German.
Don't recall Amish on the internet nor using foreign spices as turmeric.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I like pickled eggs.  Wife doesn't like them nor when I eat them ... you gas the reason.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what makes these Amish versus German.
> Don't recall Amish on the internet nor using foreign spices as turmeric.




Being 100% Pennsylvania Dutch, married for 51+ years to a 50% Pennsylvania German Girl, and living just a stone's throw from Lancaster, PA (Home of the Amish), I can bet there is very little difference between the Amish Eggs & the German Eggs.

Bear


----------

